# I recently adopted a cat



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

I got a 3 year old black cat from the SPCA on Thursday. His name was Twilight but I am changing it to Shadow because Twilight makes me think of sparkly vampires.

But he has adjusted very well. With the first 24 hrs, he was very affectionate with me and my fiance. He likes to sit in my lap when I am on the computer and he likes to sleep at the foot of our bed. 

I can't believe someone would get rid of him because he is such a sweetie! 

I would post pics but I can't find the cable that lets me upload pictures from my camera to my computer. Maybe later this week!

I have been wanting to rescue an animal from a shelter for a long time and I am glad that I have finally been able to do so!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations on adopting Shadow. It's wonderful he's adjusted so quickly. You must find that cable!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

How wonderful that you adopted a shelter kitty, and especially a black one! I think black cats are some of the most beautiful kitties, and I am sure you will agree  I found when I would work with adopters that most passed over the black kitties cause they considered them too 'plain and ordinary'. It is definitely their loss. And your gain. I can't wait to hear about your adventures with your new little one!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on adopting Shadow! It's so exciting to have a new kitty in the house, and it sounds like everything is going well. Have fun with him!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's wishing you all the best! Stories like this one make my day. I adopted a stray a month ago and it's been bliss, though I've had to ask a lot of advice on here because I'm totally new at cat caring. Is this your first cat?


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

congratulations on being adopted by Shadow.

it always makes me feel good to hear a story like yours,


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Here's wishing you all the best! Stories like this one make my day. I adopted a stray a month ago and it's been bliss, though I've had to ask a lot of advice on here because I'm totally new at cat caring. Is this your first cat?


My family has always had cats when I was growing up. But he is the first cat that I bought. I have another at my parents house named Misty. However she is 14 almost 15, and since my parents are retired and home all day and love her, I decided to let her live the rest of her life there. I do not want to put any added stress on her with a move and she really needs someone to be with her because she is very needy for affection. It was hard though. I do visit frequently and she is always happy to see me  Even before I left home my dad said that she would sit next to him on the couch all day and would follow him around the house.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats to you and Shadow! I just LOVE black cats and they are always the last to get adopted so good for you for taking him. He sounds wonderful! 

(LOL at the sparkly vampires)


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Rinchan said:


> His name was Twilight but I am changing it to Shadow because Twilight makes me think of sparkly vampires.


:lol: This made me laugh! And, I agree! Good choice on the name change.  Our kittens are rescues, too, and we changed their names. 

Congratulations on getting Shadow! And kudos for getting a black cat! We've got a black little girl (as you can see in the pic) and we just love her. She's so beautiful and regal looking and has the softest, shiniest fur. I, too, have heard that black cats have a harder time getting adopted...and I just don't get it!!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally I have pictures!

They were hard to get because when the camera would finally take, he usually had his head turned!



















My sweater had a roll in it, I swear that is not my stomach XD










Yes I am letting a black cat on an all white couch. XD Ok so it is actually a futon.

And to reply to the above. Yeah I am surprised that people do not normally like black cats. I have always thought they were cool looking. My final decision on this cat was that he is black and that black cats do not get adopted often.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Shadow's gorgeous! A real stunner with his gold eyes. I can see he has that beautiful shiny silky coat that feels so great and doesn't mat. Gr8 choice!


----------



## ariellelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats to you and to Shadow!


----------



## sheebyshoes (Feb 25, 2011)

awwwww Shadow is soooo cute!!!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, Shadow is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Shadow is so cute! Congrads! It seems like everyone likes black cats. lol Just like everyone like betta's at fish forums. Pretty funny. ^^


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That's fantastic that you have adopted a kitty from the shelter,
and not letting it have a chance of euthanise.
I really am happy for you!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I was about to say he looks just like Grim, but he surprised me with a fluffy tail. X3

He will thank you for rescuing him with lots of love over the years.


----------

